

Has Anyone Applied to App Academy - parasiteneko

I recently applied to app academy and had an interview, but hadn't heard anything back from them afterwards. Anybody had a similar experience? I know this probably means I did not get accepted, because it has been a week since my interview.Or maybe it just takes while to make a decision since they are obviously interviewing other candidates as well. Anyway, has anyone gotten accepted into App Academy?If you did, how long was the waiting process? And what was your experience at the academy like? Thank you for your replies in advance! I would really appreciate any input!
======
BrewerOnRails
I received my acceptance within two days. Then again, I applied for a class
months in advance. If you don't get accepted, you will receive an email saying
so. Best of luck!

~~~
luckypenny
What was your interview like? How many parts did the interview have? what
sorts of questions were you asked?

~~~
BrewerOnRails
Honestly, it isn't an interview in the traditional sense. Other than a short
coding exercise, there were no technical questions. If you think about it,
that makes a lot of sense. The whole point of the program is to take people
who have (potentially) never programmed before and turn them in to Ruby on
Rails beasts.

Ned and I chatted about ourselves for a little bit, we talked about the
program and what I could expect, Ned asked what I was looking to take away
from App Academy and what I wanted to do afterwards. It was more about us
getting to know each other and making sure I would be a good personality fit
for the program.

As I mentioned, there was a short coding exercise that we went over during the
interview. If you are offered an interview then your interviewer (Ned or Kush)
will send you an email with some introductory material to go over before the
interview.

The most important thing is that you don't stress out. These guys just want to
get to know you and make sure that you are the kind of person they are looking
for. If you aren't, then you wouldn't enjoy the program anyways so, again,
there is no reason to stress.

Good luck! Hopefully I will see you on the mailing list soon!

------
manglav
It takes some time, I think my acceptance took two weeks? I deferred my
acceptance. Be patient, and good luck! You can always send an email and ask
for clarification.

------
luckypenny
What was your interview like? How many different parts and what sorts of
questions were you asked?

